# 2003 Spec V w/ A/F Package...replacing sub/amp



## jtopping (Mar 11, 2004)

ok, ive been searching around and came across this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=19814

It seems to me that the HU provided by RF does not amp the signals at all, but lets the crappy amp in the trunk do all the work. I am looking to replace this HU with my alpine 7894(has mp3 playback). One of the options of this HU is that I can turn the internal amplifier off, and allow an aftermarket to do all the work for me, so i think I am covered there, until i replace the other componets. 

I would then like to replace the stock amp with two amps, one for all the speakers, and one dedicated to a new 10" sub that will be mounted as the current sub is. I am looking at a JL sub, and am still shopping for new speakers, which I think I am ok on. What I need help on is the wiring of the two amps in place of the current one, and mounting the new 10" sub. Here are my questions:

1) will any 10" sub fit into the place of the current one? Or would it be better to take out the stock enclosure(if possible)
2) The current amp....how hard will it be to re-wire everything? I have a self-acclaimed car audio expert friend helping me, but is there any pitfalls we should be aware of before diving ahead with this?

3) What are your recommendations for the sub and the amps?

I am looking at getting somewhat high-end stuff(price-wise), but I dont want to get too ridiculous with this stuff. <400 for a sub(JL W7... :thumbup and <500 for the two amps.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure how the RF package is wired up, but alot of times when people get the upgraded audio package (like the bose in the Maxima or your model), you have to go the whole nine yards and replace all the audio equipment to upgrade.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you've got to completely re-do the whole system with the RF, it's a big pain in the ass. Check b15sentra.net for writeups and stuff.

A lot of people have found out the RF package is crappy, and wanted to upgrade, and ended up tearing it all out.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

I replaced my HU and replaced my stock sub with another 8' sub and powered that with an amp. I didnt replace my speakers yet because I dont have the money to do it, and they still sound find to me.

When I replaced my HU I didnt really have any problems with hooking it up. I just matched color and everything ended up right. I didnt experance any hissing or anything like some people said that I would because of the double ampping. The only thing that I notice is the when I turn up the speaker I can only go up to about 20 or so before the speakers sound bad. The deck can go up to 62. The reason for this is not because stock speakers suck but like I said my speakers are double ampped.

Not all 10' sub will fit in stock box because some sub need more than .5 cubic feet of space.( I think thats how big our box is)

Here is a write-up that I did on another message board. 
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=29656
Im not sure if that will help you are not


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't use the stock plastic pos box for any sub other than the stocker!!!!!


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

A JL W7 is going to need much more air space than your stock box can provide.. build a new box to JL specs.


----------



## jtopping (Mar 11, 2004)

**

ripping out all stock audio stuff, except rear speakers

gonna put in the following:
JL 500-5 Amp
JL 10W3 with custom box sub
two focal 165's(the new ones) for the front door and pillars
and putting in my alpine 7894 HU


----------



## jtopping (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, installed my HU today, no major distortion of sound, all is well.

now to move on the to the big stuff.


----------

